
Why Elon Musk, MIT and a 16-year-old inventor are going after mind-reading tech - melling
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/10/this-16-year-old-is-working-on-tech-to-control-devices-with-our-minds.html
======
melling
At about 3:10 in the video, the 16 year old is building his graphene prototype
that he says will read 10^-15 teslas, which he claims should be sufficient.
Does this sound right?

------
mimixco
Another fantasy from Elon. With so many projects of his going so well (cough,
cough), why not?

~~~
melling
The article isn’t about Musk. He’s more of a click-bait term. Neuralink is
discussed for about a minute at about the 4:30 mark.

The video focuses on a 16-year-old names Alex Pinkerton. Let’s see where he
ends up in 5-10 years

